# DIY Ceramic Filter Media



## wfpearson (Jul 7, 2007)

Check this out http://www.therockshed.com/grit2.html

Apparently rock tumblers use a alumina silicate based ceramic media to polish stones. They are solid, not hollow, ceramic cylinders. Would this be an economical alternative? Would it be aquarium safe? Has anyone found any better alternatives to media like Eheim Ehfimech?


----------



## JinxXx0085 (Jul 2, 2005)

Now, this is interesting. I hope there's somebody who will chime in. I don't personally have eheim but my old man has one. 
I'll be following this thread


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

They'll work fine. Nice find. The walnut shells are sometimes used to breed annual killies in. Another nice find.


----------

